

Midnight mountain biking w top secret $30K night vision goggles - steven
https://medium.com/backchannel/the-best-night-vision-goggles-30-000-can-buy-3496e667f8d1

======
collyw
Buy a couple of powerful lights from deal extreme for less than a hundred
bucks. If one fails you still have a backup. I would hope that 30K night
vision Googles don't fail, but he mentioned a problem with them slipping.

